# what bulb i use in exposing screen.



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

hello people i want to ask what bulb do you use in exposing your screens?

Bulb type..
Watts..
How many bulb i will use..
How many minute i expose my screen?

Thank you so much


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

pnacorda said:


> what bulb do you use in exposing your screens?
> 
> Bulb type..
> Watts..
> ...


Links to other threads on lamps and exposure for starters.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t21070.html#post127273
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19628.html#post119527
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19726.html#post120185
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t9485.html#post62740
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t15073.html#post95657

Search these forums for "exposure" and "lamp", or "bulb".


----------



## shirt (Jul 22, 2007)

pnacorda said:


> hello people i want to ask what bulb do you use in exposing your screens?
> 
> Bulb type..
> Watts..
> ...



i use a 200watt bulb that i bought for 49 pesos at ACE hardware in Ayala..
i expose the screen for 50 mins...


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

shirt said:


> i use a 200watt bulb that i bought for 49 pesos at ACE hardware in Ayala..
> i expose the screen for 50 mins...



and how is it bro?
whats the result?


----------



## shirt (Jul 22, 2007)

pnacorda said:


> and how is it bro?
> whats the result?



the results are good bro.. no need to worry... hehehe... 

i got that tip from someone who did a "how to" video on the internet...


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i'm using 75 and 100 watt compact flourescents, 8 total, about 6" from the glass. not ideal, but can burn a good screen in 3.5-5 mins, even doing halftones with all those bulbs undercutting the art!


----------



## shirt (Jul 22, 2007)

macmiller said:


> i'm using 75 and 100 watt compact flourescents, 8 total, about 6" from the glass. not ideal, but can burn a good screen in 3.5-5 mins, even doing halftones with all those bulbs undercutting the art!


compact flourescents are the long white tubes right? so do you place the lights alternately or all 75Watts on one place and all 100Watts are on the other place?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

shirt, they are the swirly tube kind that screw into a light socket. when i built it, home depot only had up tp 75 watts, i had to add a couple bulbs to the middle because it wasn't bright enough in the middle, by then they had 100 watts. they have to be the daylight kind. they are BRIGHT!


----------



## shirt (Jul 22, 2007)

macmiller said:


> shirt, they are the swirly tube kind that screw into a light socket. when i built it, home depot only had up tp 75 watts, i had to add a couple bulbs to the middle because it wasn't bright enough in the middle, by then they had 100 watts. they have to be the daylight kind. they are BRIGHT!



oh i get it... so there are only 2 100 watt bulbs there? and they're at the middle of the box?

i should make something like that... hehehe


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

i love it! i've never had a real "exposure unit" with a vacuum or anything. mine's what i call a jack-uum table, i have a scissor jack that pushes a piece of wood mounted to a beam on the ceiling. i use a thick chunk of foam and a piece of wood for the jack to push on. it works pretty good

mac


----------



## gator50 (Aug 1, 2007)

macmiller said:


> shirt, they are the swirly tube kind that screw into a light socket. when i built it, home depot only had up tp 75 watts, i had to add a couple bulbs to the middle because it wasn't bright enough in the middle, by then they had 100 watts. they have to be the daylight kind. they are BRIGHT!


about how much did that cost you to make? i am curious because i need a better, more consistent way to burn my screens on a budget. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

ok now i know thank you so much..


----------



## pnacorda (Jul 13, 2007)

*shirt*

shirt. did2 ko sa peoples school supplies naa cla emulsion nahutdan lang ug sensitizer . ako e try sa uban.. tingali naa na stock..

shirt have you seen in colonade some body saling heat press
mug press. its good. i forgot to ask the price maybe next time 

by the way kumusta ang pag print mo ng shirt ngayon?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

gator, 

i never really kept up with an exact dollar amount but, here's a guess
bulbs approx. $7 ea x 8= $56
sockets 1.29 or so, about $12
tempered glass $55
the base was a light table, not really meant for exposing screens, a friend with a print shop (business cards, etc.) gave it to me. i gutted the fluor. tubes and the ballasts, kept the wire for the new bulbs and had to cut out the floor of it and put in a plywood one so the light was far enough from the glass. so all that was free, stuff just laying around. i bought a little digital timer for $4 at target and used a toggle switch i had. it'd be coo to have a timer that would shut it off when the time runs out. 

you could build a frame from wood, my first table was. really it wasn't hard or that expensive considering "real" ones are like $1500+! i'll get one eventually, but for now i'll use my diy one

good luck,
mac


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hello guys, 

are compact flourescents more efficient than floodlamps of "firefly"? 
i have a 150W but until now im having a hard time with it.
i dont have a box, i just clamp it on a cabinet so that it will look down on the screen (12in distance). that's it, not bound in a box. is there any problem with my set-up? 

thanks. your light box is nice!


----------



## Candace With HCB (Aug 14, 2007)

You can buy 500 Watt halogen lights at Home dept for $10


----------



## graphicsolutions (May 4, 2008)

jundogg said:


> hello guys,
> 
> are compact flourescents more efficient than floodlamps of "firefly"?
> i have a 150W but until now im having a hard time with it.
> ...




im also using a 150 halogen lamp and i dont have any problems yet. i keep a distance about 1 feet from the light source to the screen.
i see whats your problem. try to disattached that tempered glass in your halogen lamp. because that blocks off UV light.


----------



## anawayne (Apr 1, 2011)

im using a 500wt halogen exposure is 10 mins 10inches distance


----------



## xydrick (Apr 25, 2012)

how long did you exposed the 150W halogen, 12 inches distance? thanks.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

1200 w metal halide in an Amergraph 150.
Works great


----------

